# My gudgeon has gone missing!



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

BLAH!!! My Goo Obo gudgeon is gone! I saw it this morning, and now it's just gone. I tore the tank apart, searched the floors, the filter, everything.. it's just plain gone! It's like someone walked into my apartment and took it. ARGH!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have fish that is bigger than it? If so it could have been eaten.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

The tank is in my sig. Just 8 harlequin rasboras. They're more afraid of the gudgeon than he was of them.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

It's probably still in the tank. I recently learned that those rock structures that you can get at petstores are hollow, if you have one, it could be inside it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

He could have jumped out of the tank then flopped quite a bit away from the tank so search the whole floor where the tank is. Also look on the little glass bit that covers the light as he could be stuck on that.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it a covered tank? If it is, I doubt it would've jumped out, but if it isn't, Durbkat might be right....... This is unlikely, but worth looking, I don't think this fish buries itself, but if you can't find it, look in the gravel.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Well a couple of years ago while my common pleco was in a 10g ( was a newb then) he jumped out and he flopped under the stand. So he could have gone anywhere. Also the 10g had a hood on it.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

The tank is normally covered, but I had the cover off today because I had dosed this morning. I've read that these gudgeons do jump, but I swear I searched the entire room and the two rooms next to it. 

Fishnappers! =(


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Do you have any cats or dogs? If so, anyway they could have gotten to it before you could, if he jumped?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Nope, no other pets. =\ This sucks, that was my favorite fish in the tank!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

look on the walls, the tank stand, behind the background, in the background and did you look on the inside of the hood, the side of the hood thats above the water?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

CaysE said:


> The tank is normally covered, but I had the cover off today because I had dosed this morning. I've read that these gudgeons do jump, but I swear I searched the entire room and the two rooms next to it.
> 
> Fishnappers! =(


My silver tip made his escape months ago. I thought for sure he was eaten. Searched all over. Turns out he some how made it into a dark corner of the stand. Never noticed until like 6 weeks later. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Did the smell lead you to him?


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Did the smell lead you to him?


Nope it never made a smell. He was totally dried out. In fact I didn’t even realize what it was when I picked it up. Felt like plastic or something


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

My tank has a glass top and the light is on standoffs. I checked the background, all around the stand a few times, the filter intake tube... I just have no idea.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Sift thru the gravel and look at the base's of the plants as he could have buried himself in the gravel or he stuck himself at the base of a plant.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

You don't by chance have a air vent near the tank do you?


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I do, but it's closed and covered with a rug during the summer. I did check there, though.

I'm just going to have to hope he reappears (a miracle) or hunt around the apartment some more.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao just keep looking and don't worry, he might show up.

I once had a yoyo botia jump out, I couldn't find it no matter how hard I looked, like 5 months later I was cleaning the stand and walla....stuck in the carpeting under it lol.


----------



## comedykicks (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you check the filter itself? I had a fish that got sucked up once and made it all the way to the filter cartridge area.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Yeah I took apart the filter completely but no luck there. The intake has a large-cell foam pre-filter on it anyway, so I don't think it would've gone in there.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

did you ever end up finding it????


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Nope, nothing. =(


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

CaysE said:


> Nope, nothing. =(


it may have been eaten


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

As mentioned earlier, there's nothing large enough in the tank to have attacked and eaten it. I literally tore down the tank when looking for him; it's most likely he jumped out and I can't find where he flopped to.

Or, I continue to entertain, someone came into my apartment and took him!


----------



## Vermifugert (Jun 15, 2006)

CaysE said:


> As mentioned earlier, there's nothing large enough in the tank to have attacked and eaten it. I literally tore down the tank when looking for him; it's most likely he jumped out and I can't find where he flopped to.
> 
> Or, I continue to entertain, someone came into my apartment and took him!


do you eat a cheese burger in one bite?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Vermifugert said:


> do you eat a cheese burger in one bite?


I actually ate a BigMac in 1 bite for $20. I dont recomend it though, I nearly choked :withstup:


----------



## ghostangelhunny (Jul 24, 2006)

I had this same problem! Sucks woundering but I had some tiger barbs in a temporary smaller tank and the back was open alittle bit for me heater and stuff and one morning I got up to feed the little boogers and I was missing one searched all over the tank the floor all around the room looking for wet spots where it might have been hoping it would lead me to him but nothing then the following day i happened to sit at my computer desk where the tank was and looked down and there he was all dried up he blended in the carpet and I totally didn't see him I felt so bad but I guess it happens I tried!!:sad: 



> I actually ate a BigMac in 1 bite for $20. I dont recomend it though, I nearly choked


That is just sick..lol even for 20$ I would so vomit there is no way I give you props...lmfao;-)


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

I've lost many socks over the years. Some things can't be explained. The Big Mac story reminded me of my late Tiger cat. Back when McDonalds was doing the Teeni-Beeni babies, my wife had me eating happy meals to get the toy. I can't eat that crap, so I just drink the Cokes. Anyhow, I quartered up a hamburger patty and gave it to my cat. I thought the at could handle this. He started choking. I struggled to pull it out of his mouth and sort of did the Heimlich on him. It was very scary. He livewd another 3 years. After that incident, we became very close. All those freakin' toys were sent to Iraq, as my wife soon realized this was stupid crap we didn't need.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Was this an adult Goo Obo or a little fella ?

I've got a friend who's breeding these, so I've bought about 14 of the expensive little buggers now -- within a few weeks I had lost the first 6 or 8 and went and bought 6 more.

Of those 6, I've currently got 4 left after about a month (two each in 2 tanks).

All of mine were less than an inch long, eating well - and just vanished. No dead bodies, nothing.

Granted, I do have them in fairly well planted tanks (java moss and fern) - but I would have expected to see something !

All of the Goo-obo's I've "lost" have been in the same tank, and the only tankmates are a pair of baby ancistris and a few tiny sparkling gouramis.
However - that tank does have room for the fish to jump out the back - I think they're getting spooked by the lights or something and jumping (the two tanks that I haven't lost fish in have better covers)

so - I'd lean towards a jumper.

(I never found any bodies either)


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

hrm we recently had a *scare* with our L200 - i literally went from one end of the tank to the other lifting, moving, shifting plants and wood to no avail (there were 2 of us looking) we checked the floor, stand, everywhere - after a 2 hour search we concluded it jumped out the back somehow (black pine hood and glass) mebbe when i was aquascaping - and one of our cats either played with it, or carried it someplace - we searched EVERYWHERE (even the litter box) and my bf even looked at one of our cats funny: *the accused* just kept staring at us like *what's the problem?* we finally succumbed to the disheartening realization he was gone *somewhere* when 30 min later, he non-chalantly came out and began feeding on the bloodworms the rainbows had missed... tho my bf was thrilled, i wanted to serve up a plate of fried L200


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

lol lochness

redpaulhus, it was still young, maybe a month old. I can only assume it jumped and I can't find the body, because I had the cover off that day to cool the water down.

I recently restocked the tank by bringing the rasboras back to the LFS and getting.... 8 Goo Obo gudgeons.  They're definitely not cheap, but I'm hoping they'll do ok in the tank, and so far, so good. Their only tankmates now are two otos, some cherry red shrimp and a bunch of snails, though I may add a few threadfin rainbows in the future. 

I really like these fish. Some are quirky and hyperactive, others hide all day in a cave, but they're all very colorful. If I had an Ecocomplete substrate instead of Flourite, their colors would really show off a lot, so I've also been debating doing a switch.

They also mysteriously like algae tablets, which my two otos ignore. Go figure.


----------

